# CHL on the way



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Just checked on-line with Texas Department of Public Safety: My CHL has been approved!! It should be in the mail.

     

WM


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ya' buyin' the Commander?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Congrats!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Ya' buyin' the Commander?


I don't know. I think I've made a decision to by the XD 9 Subcompact 9mm. But, I'm starting to waiver.

Reason for XD 9? Accurate in my hand (and my wife's), I can afford it quickly, low maintenance, easy to conceal, cheap to fire at the range, seems to be reliable.

Reason for a compact 1911? Less accurate in my hand, but bigger holes.

Reason for a full size 1911? Most accurate in my hand, bigger holes.

I shot the 3" barrel Kimber today. Didn't make me smile. Had two FTFs. Probably me. They didn't have 4" for me to try.

XD is really winning the battle right now.

But I do know there is a 1911 in my future.

Thanks for asking. Thanks to everyone who has weighed in with their opinions and advice.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U da man!

I gotta renew mine next year. That'll be my 4th time taking the class. Ugg... I could teach it by now


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Great news man. Im still waiting for mine....


----------



## MJZZZ (Jul 25, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I shot the 3" barrel Kimber today. Didn't make me smile. Had two FTFs. Probably me. They didn't have 4" for me to try.
> 
> ...


If I had it to do over again, I would have bought 4" Kimber instead of the Ultra. It probably wasn't anything you did on the FTF's. Mike Z


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Congrats!!!! You TX guys have to take a class every time??? That sux......


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Just checked on-line with Texas Department of Public Safety: My CHL has been approved!! It should be in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> WM


Congrats!!! :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Congrats!!!! You TX guys have to take a class every time??? That sux......


Yep, for every renewal


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Don't mess with Texas:smt067


----------



## EddieZ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey WM,

Just checked, mine has been approved as well!

EddieZ


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

EddieZ said:


> Hey WM,
> 
> Just checked, mine has been approved as well!
> 
> EddieZ


Congratulations!!!! I was wondering if I was getting special treatment.

:smt071 :smt071 :smt071 :smt071 :smt071 :smt071

WM


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Congrats guys. In six months you feel naked without your gun one you.:draw:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Congrats guys. In six months you feel naked without your gun one you.:draw:


Gosh, that would be bad, since I treat sex offenders. I might have to end up in one of my own groups.

  

WM


----------



## smschulz (Jun 19, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Just checked on-line with Texas Department of Public Safety: My CHL has been approved!! It should be in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> WM


Wandering Man ~ question how long did it take for yours to arrive? I sent mine in in late June and everyday I keep going to the mailbox and looking for it, but nothing yet.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats to both you guys. They had me on the ropes for almost the full three months before I got mine.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

smschulz said:


> Wandering Man ~ question how long did it take for yours to arrive? I sent mine in in late June and everyday I keep going to the mailbox and looking for it, but nothing yet.


I took the class on a Saturday, recieved the paperwork from my instructor on Wednesday, and got everything in the mail to TDCJ on Friday.

I got a letter from TDCJ leting me know that they had received the paperwork about two and a half weeks later.

I started checking their website, and learned I had been accepted just short of the sixty days from which I had estimated they would have received my paperwork.

I got the actual CHL about 4 or 5 days later.

All in all probably 70 days after I took the course.

Did you ever get a letter from TDCJ? If not, you might start calling.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

MJZZZ said:


> If I had it to do over again, I would have bought 4" Kimber instead of the Ultra. It probably wasn't anything you did on the FTF's. Mike Z


Well, as long as this thread has been revived ...

I've ordered a 4" Kimber.

I'm waiting,

and waiting,

and waiting.

This is harder than waiting for the CHL.

Wm


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's not a P99, but I won't hold that against U :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Next summer I gotta take the class for the 4th time. Its starting to get old...


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Ugh! And I thought you were going for the XD. 

Well, congrats still!


----------



## smschulz (Jun 19, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I took the class on a Saturday, recieved the paperwork from my instructor on Wednesday, and got everything in the mail to TDCJ on Friday.
> 
> I got a letter from TDCJ leting me know that they had received the paperwork about two and a half weeks later.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got the letter ~ it was about 3 weeks after I sent in my paperwork. When I logon to the texasonline.com site it says they are processing. It is just a little short of 60 days from the letter but more than 70 from the course date. Hopefully...soon.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Well, as long as this thread has been revived ...
> 
> I've ordered a 4" Kimber.
> 
> ...


Congrats!  Where did you order it from...?



Shipwreck said:


> It's not a P99, but I won't hold that against U :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:





propellerhead said:


> Ugh! And I thought you were going for the XD.


Hey! He's made a great choice! 

Oh course I just so happen to have the same "great" gun...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

smschulz said:


> Yeah, I got the letter ~ it was about 3 weeks after I sent in my paperwork. When I logon to the texasonline.com site it says they are processing. It is just a little short of 60 days from the letter but more than 70 from the course date. Hopefully...soon.


Sounds like you are right on track. Post up when you get it. What do you plan to carry?



js said:


> Congrats!  Where did you order it from...?


My local gun range. Probably an expensive mistake, but they won me over with their service. I would come in and ask about a gun, and a few weeks later they would have what I had asked about for me to try.



js said:


> Hey! He's made a great choice!
> 
> Oh course I just so happen to have the same "great" gun...


Thanks for the support. Your earlier input was helpful, too.

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Groovy man... just groovy. I’m on my fourth day of carrying and am getting use to it- though I do still need a better holster.


----------



## smschulz (Jun 19, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Sounds like you are right on track. Post up when you get it. What do you plan to carry?
> WM


Right now it will be a Colt Defender or HK USPC 45. I have a PPK/S but not real happy with the reliability or firepower. My others are too big to carry (except in car) {Combat Elite, FS92, Blackwater}.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Im still trying to find an IWB holster for my AR-15.................:mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Im still trying to find an IWB holster for my AR-15.................:mrgreen:


Talk to Mike Barham at Galco. Maybe the can make something for you. :mrgreen: 
Your walk would probably be simular to my gimpy walk though. You'd look like you had a corn cob up you know where.:smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Talk to Mike Barham at Galco. Maybe the can make something for you. :mrgreen:
> Your walk would probably be simular to my gimpy walk though. You'd look like you had a corn cob up you know where.:smt082


My name is chester Mr dillon,heard ya might need a deputy.........:mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

scooter said:


> My name is chester Mr dillon,heard ya might need a deputy.........:mrgreen:


Do you think he even knows who Chester is? Some of these kids don't even know who Matt Dillon is.

Man, we've gotten old. :smt011

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Sadly, I am old enough to know Chester and Matt Dilion. I was born when Eisenhower was president. EEEKKKK! Ya, I’m a 3/4 old guy. I was born 14 years after the end of WW2. That makes me sound even older.


----------



## Brass Balls (Jul 3, 2006)

Congratulations! :smt1099


----------

